# Advice on 2022 ride-on mowers.



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I have an older 42 inch Husqvara ride-on that has perforomed admirably but has over 3000 hours on it and still works well. In today's situation I don't want to be without when it stops working or waiting months. Any advice on makes and models? I realize it is a loaded question and everyone has their favourites. Reviews are conflicting on reliability. Comments appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You have a Husqvarna that has 3000 hours on it, still performing well, and you want to know which brand of riding mower to purchase? I suppose you are worried about Husqvarna going out of business and leaving you with no support.

Have you considered a zero turn mower? A zero turn mower is much simpler in design than a riding mower. Most are well built. Built to last. Probably mow twice as fast as a rider. I prefer a Deere, but all of the major brands are good.


----------



## loading.... (11 mo ago)

well if i were you from the time you spent already owning a husqvarna i would look at getting a newer model off the same brand or line i personally proffer Kohler engines but they have mowers with kohler, brigs and stratton , and kawasaki they have thier mowers ranging from 18-24 hp you probably wont need anything bigger than a 18 horse if you're just mowing i personally use a lot of tow behind attachments so i use a 23 horsepower kohler which gives me all the power i need but if a new husqvarna is out of youre price range you can always buy one used or one of the high end craftsman will probably be the same price of one of the lower scale husqvarnas my craftsman is a 1999 model and it still runs good its the workhorse of the farm i also have a 1985 wheel horse which runs good and Harvey w is right a zero turn will cut down on a lot of mowing time but its mainly up to you and what you prefer and if you do buy one used make sure it runs and the pto works before you buy it along with checking the oil level and overall condition of it the tractor might have low hours but it couldve been stored with bad gas or ran without oil. but in the end its up to you if you can handle the diagnostics and repair or if you want to take that gamble.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd probably go electric if your yard is small enough. gas just keeps getting crappier and crappier. CC has 3 options. Just take your batteries inside for the winter.
I'll be moving this year. My current rider will probably not handle the steep hills of the new place thanks to the bottom of the barrel hydrostatic. I will be looking long and hard at an electric myself. Electrics don't have those transmissions. They just gear down.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Check out the Ryobi and the Ego battery operated zero turns. I'm replacing my Cub Cadet 60' Tank this year with one of them. Capable of mowing between 2 and 3.5 acres on a charge, no belts, no engine, no oil, no stinky gas, no spark plugs, air filters either. They charge via a 110 volt outlet in 1.5 hours to 3 hours. EV mowers time has come. Pricing commensurate with the gas powered mowers too. All powered by brushless direct drive motors.

The Ryobi even gets rid of the lap bars and uses a right hand mounted joystick to steer it.

and as a plus, both of them, the packs can be used in the line of cordless lawn tools too.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Groo said:


> Electrics don't have those transmissions. They just gear down.


Not 'gear down', just the drive motors decrease in speed. There are no transmissions or gears. Direct drive, microprocessor controlled. 5 motors, 3 for the deck, 2 for the rear wheels.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a couple of videos illustrating the Ryobi and Ego zero turns.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The new Ryobi has no lab bars at all. It's joystick controlled with your right hand only. Cub Cadet has 2 out as well, but not as advanced as the Ego or the Ryobi.

Me, I'm real tired of the maintenance and the dribbling gas cans the EPA has saddled us with today. Besides, the cost of gas for these gas driven pigs versus electricity makes them very viable.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

$5,000 for a Ryobi 54" electric zero turn.....🤣🤣🤣 2021 Exmark Quest S-Series _54_ in/24.5 hp • $4,439. Ryobi doesn't even make a top of the line battery operated 3/8" hand drill, or circular saw

I shudder to think of the quality built into the $5K mower


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Check out the Ryobi and the Ego battery operated zero turns. I'm replacing my Cub Cadet 60' Tank this year with one of them. Capable of mowing between 2 and 3.5 acres on a charge, no belts, no engine, no oil, no stinky gas, no spark plugs, air filters either. They charge via a 110 volt outlet in 1.5 hours to 3 hours. EV mowers time has come. Pricing commensurate with the gas powered mowers too. All powered by brushless direct drive motors.
> 
> The Ryobi even gets rid of the lap bars and uses a right hand mounted joystick to steer it.
> 
> and as a plus, both of them, the packs can be used in the line of cordless lawn tools too.


I will be interested to hear your report in 18 months time about your battery powered mower, the good and the bad.

It is true what you say about the petrol engine, can be a pain in the butt at times, but!!.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like anything, I'm sure there are downfalls with them. Just trying to get away from the constant upkeep of the internal combustion engine and all the belts and clutches. Seems like every year I have to replace the charge pump O rings on the Hydro gear drives and at least a couple belts or sheaves. Mowing grass seems to be hard on the sheave bearings for me.... and drive belts.

One thing I'm not fond of is all the electronics on the electric mowers, reminds me of the new T4 final tractors, probably lowest bidder components with an increased failure rate.

Leaning towards the Ryobi with the joystick controller. The lap bars are ok (my Cub Cadet M60 tank has them) but they are somewhat a PITA.

Already have a buyer for the Tank. One of the mower technicians at the Kubota dealership I deal with wants it.

None are available here yet, neither the Ego nor the Ryobi. Probably stuck in some container ship in San Diego harbor, though I did read the Ryobi will be built in their plant in North Carolina from 'Parts sourced Worldwide', which is a nice way to say the bulk of the parts come from China. Should be more like 'assembled from', not built. Like the Mahindra mini Jeep. It's assembled in Michigan from parts shipped in, in containers from India and China. Not built here, assembled here.

Built and assembled today are intermingled when in reality they mean 2 distinctly different things. Like the term 'made in America;, should be assembled in America from foreign parts.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not 'gear down', just the drive motors decrease in speed. There are no transmissions or gears. Direct drive, microprocessor controlled. 5 motors, 3 for the deck, 2 for the rear wheels.


no planetary gears between the the motor and the wheel? all electric motors I have looked up the specs for spend WAY to fast for direct drive, even the high performace ones I have been looking into professionally recently. The mower decks could be direct drive.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Cannot answer that as I don't know but there don't 'appear' to be anything in the blown up picture of the Ryobi drive motor on their ad site. Blade motors are direct drive far as I can tell.

Step down gearing isn't bad in my view. More power, less speed. Helluva less complex than the typical hydrostat drive the conventional ZTR has and mine has 2.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Will most likely have a heavy duty rheostat control for wheel speed and controlled by the joystick.

Did a quick search but haven't been able to find info I want, I will give it another burst tonight.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

FredM said:


> Will most likely have a heavy duty rheostat control for wheel speed and controlled by the joystick.
> 
> Did a quick search but haven't been able to find info I want, I will give it another burst tonight.


I can almost certainly say there are no rheostats. That is yesterday's tech.

Everyone I looked at claims brushless motors. My understanding is that brushless DC motors use computers to control the motor phasing. The computer will read a hall-effect sensor in the control levers and drive the motors accordingly.


this pic also shows gear reduction on Ryobi's eZTR
https://2e1293630802db8d0d56-50fcdb...t/images/a368fbf979c241789c4ea8d9ae59e5ac.jpg

I wish they were direct drive myself, but getting a motor with that much stall torque wouldn't be cheap. They will decide to use plastic or sintered powerder metal gears before too long if they haven't already. This might be one of the cases where being an early adopter is better. They need to prove out the technology initially and everyone will have a close eye on quality. once everyone accepts the technology, they will start counting the pennies closer, cheapen it all out and make it disposable.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Groo said:


> I can almost certainly say there are no rheostats. That is yesterday's tech.
> 
> Everyone I looked at claims brushless motors. My understanding is that brushless DC motors use computers to control the motor phasing. The computer will read a hall-effect sensor in the control levers and drive the motors accordingly.
> 
> ...


You can see the reduction drive in the Ryobi video above, I will still try for a breakdown on the setup of the drives and controls, eventually something should turn up.

I am not sure on battery life seeing that Ryobi only offer 12 months, and if one battery goes then all would have to be replaced, I have had my Dixon Zeroturn for nearly 11 years now and 2 years ago I replaced spindle bearings, 2 idlers on the deck, deck belt and an idler on the transmission drive plus a transmission drive belt, the engine hasn't been touched apart from the services required, will be interesting to see if an electric zeroturn will give that service.

Don't get me wrong, I like the concept, but I wouldn't buy one to service my 3 acres.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I would / will


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

VFord8N said:


> I have an older 42 inch Husqvara ride-on that has perforomed admirably but has over 3000 hours on it and still works well. In today's situation I don't want to be without when it stops working or waiting months. Any advice on makes and models? I realize it is a loaded question and everyone has their favourites. Reviews are conflicting on reliability. Comments appreciated.


Always start with budget. Then what are your operating conditions. There’s a big difference between the consumer grade and the next step up.
It sounds like the Husquvarna treated you well.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My issue is engine longevity and replacement cost.


----------



## aliaj00 (Feb 16, 2021)

I have a club cadet xt1 46” it works. My dad plays with it around with a small trailer club cadet one and a John deer trailer behind doing small stuff work carrying gardening tools moving leafs etc. it has doubled as a motorized hand barrel for light stuff “ cut bushes, small branches downed from weather” etc. good so far


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Groo said:


> I can almost certainly say there are no rheostats. That is yesterday's tech.
> 
> Everyone I looked at claims brushless motors. My understanding is that brushless DC motors use computers to control the motor phasing. The computer will read a hall-effect sensor in the control levers and drive the motors accordingly.
> 
> ...


I see nothing and that is the old model anyway. New ones are joystick controlled and battery packs. Total different design.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

FredM said:


> You can see the reduction drive in the Ryobi video above, I will still try for a breakdown on the setup of the drives and controls, eventually something should turn up.
> 
> I am not sure on battery life seeing that Ryobi only offer 12 months, and if one battery goes then all would have to be replaced, I have had my Dixon Zeroturn for nearly 11 years now and 2 years ago I replaced spindle bearings, 2 idlers on the deck, deck belt and an idler on the transmission drive plus a transmission drive belt, the engine hasn't been touched apart from the services required, will be interesting to see if an electric zeroturn will give that service.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the concept, but I wouldn't buy one to service my 3 acres.


I think CC guarantees the mower for 3 years and the batteries for 4 years.
All the big comercieil mower companies are coming out with electric zero turns as well

Gravely claims up to 6.1 acres...eta oops, that is acres per hour.




__





EV Electric Zero Turn Mower - Gravely


Gravely’s high performance commercial lawn mowers, including commercial zero turn mower, walk behind, or stand on lawn mowers in addition to the Atlas JSV UTV.




www.gravely.com


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> I see nothing and that is the old model anyway. New ones are joystick controlled and battery packs. Total different design.


the motor is not on the same axis as the drive wheel. There are gears between the motor axis and the wheel axis.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> My issue is engine longevity and replacement cost.


Diesels are the best for engine longevity, but you start out at a higher cost.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Again, your picture is of a discontinued model


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> Diesels are the best for engine longevity, but you start out at a higher cost.


I understand that. However a diesel will cost you at least 50% more than a gas model of the same cut....and you still have to deal with fuel and belts and oil and air filters. My buddy has a Kubota diesel ZTR. No in my price range at all.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah, you start off at about 10K for a diesel.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

...and you still have all the required maintenance anyway. Far as I'm concerned a diesel ZTR is a status symbol and not much else. You won't see commercial lawn care people using them. Upkeep and initial cost is too high and, I really don't like mowing grass anyway.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> ...and you still have all the required maintenance anyway. Far as I'm concerned a diesel ZTR is a status symbol and not much else. You won't see commercial lawn care people using them. Upkeep and initial cost is too high and, I really don't like mowing grass anyway.


sounds like you need a robot mower


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Again, your picture is of a discontinued model


so show me the current model.
is this it?


https://2e1293630802db8d0d56-50fcdb1c10e3e49a3d1b0541a2f13b69.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com/product/images/452402db578f40638e9de6db935e6d4c.jpg


same style gearbox


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

No, I have a robot wife running the mower...lol


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

SidecarFlip said:


> No, I have a robot wife running the mower...lol


Best be careful, I hear missus Flip is a pretty darn good shot!!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Best be careful, I hear missus Flip is a pretty darn good shot!!


She's my 'Annie Oakley'...lol Or should I say Amy Oakley...

Actually, she likes mowing the lawns. Bought her a CC ZTR with a steering wheel last year and she loves it. Gave a grand for it at my local friendly Kubota dealer. Have an issue though. Had a mouse house under thr shroud the the mouse chewed the spark plug wire in two. I have to get a new ignition coil for it tomorrow. Opened it up to adjust the valves. Found that too. Oh well, will be all good tomorrow plus new blades and an oil change.

Every time I have to fiddle with them, the electric mower looks better and better.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> She's my 'Annie Oakley'...lol Or should I say Amy Oakley...
> 
> Actually, she likes mowing the lawns. Bought her a CC ZTR with a steering wheel last year and she loves it. Gave a grand for it at my local friendly Kubota dealer. Have an issue though. Had a mouse house under thr shroud the the mouse chewed the spark plug wire in two. I have to get a new ignition coil for it tomorrow. Opened it up to adjust the valves. Found that too. Oh well, will be all good tomorrow plus new blades and an oil change.
> 
> Every time I have to fiddle with them, the electric mower looks better and better.


you'll still need to change blade and chase mice away, but no valves, oil changes, and ignition coils at least.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Groo said:


> you'll still need to change blade and chase mice away, but no valves, oil changes, and ignition coils at least.


True, but there will be batteries, electronics, motors, still have wheels and tyres and you can bet your boots that the front axle spindles and pivots will need greasing.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Fair statement Fred but EV's eliminate most of it plus no stinky gas and dribbling EPA gas cans either. I will confess, I've been switching over the Justrite gas cans. Not cheap but no EPA funky nozzles. Everything wears out eventually, even us.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Groo said:


> and chase mice away


I have the solution for the mice. I've installed a couple of the 5 gallon trap door pails in the barn and shop baited with 'Skippy' and they do a bang up job of catching them. They get to 'take a swim' with no life preservers. Mice are very destructive and the like to munch on wiring for some reason.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

SidecarFlip said:


> Fair statement Fred but EV's eliminate most of it plus no stinky gas and dribbling EPA gas cans either. I will confess, I've been switching over the Justrite gas cans. Not cheap but no EPA funky nozzles. Everything wears out eventually, even us.


I understand where you are coming from, I suppose being a new concept in mowing I am a bit hesitant, I do like the idea though and agree with what you say about petrol powered side affects.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Groo said:


> I think CC guarantees the mower for 3 years and the batteries for 4 years.
> All the big comercieil mower companies are coming out with electric zero turns as well
> 
> Gravely claims up to 6.1 acres...eta oops, that is acres per hour.
> ...


Groo!!, below is what I quoted from.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

FredM said:


> Groo!!, below is what I quoted from.
> 
> View attachment 79013


Just one of those thing, if battery warantee means a bunch to you, stay away from Ryobi here.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Groo said:


> Just one of those thing, if battery warantee means a bunch to you, stay away from Ryobi here.


Sure does mister and at the price per battery X four quoted below, most definitely.









Amazon.com: Replacement for LEOCH LDC12-115-G31-DT by Technical Precision Battery : Health & Household


Buy Replacement for LEOCH LDC12-115-G31-DT by Technical Precision Battery on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



www.amazon.com


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I just got word that Briggs is going hard into the battery pack field. They have 48v, 10 or 15 kWh packs (depending on the cells) with all the controls and what-not integral to them. These are basically intended to bolt in place of a vertical shaft v-twin. I was told as far as safety regulations go, things become more problematic for service over 60volts. I'm looking strongly at one or a pair of them to electrify the normally truck transmission PTO powered hydraulic equipment I'm working with. I bet some of the higher end electric mowers will be using these.
Eta, 15kWh is equal to the energy in .448 gallons of gasoline, and that sounds like a weedwacker, but electric motor conver that engry about 4x more efficiently than gas engines, so now we are up to 1.7 gallons. Hydrostatic are also very inefficient. I don't know exactly how bad, but I would assume you'd get about 2-1/2 gallons of gasoline equivalent work out of it. What does a big commercial mower use in acres per gallon? 5 or 10? I know I fill my little rider very infrequently when mowing my patch of heaven. And the big ones are probably way better.


----------

